# Myrtle Beach Area



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey guys, will be down til the end of the week for work, plan on doing some pier fishing while here. Usually fish at Garden City simply b/c I always have. Thinking of trying a new place, any suggestions? Looked pretty flat out there today, might try a little surf fishing down around GC. Hope to report back something good.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

searayfisher, come on up to Springmaid pier, Last South resort on ocean blvd, try it out, look for for me. 1 mile north of MB state park, right turn on ocean blvd, first turn on right, look for me me, like to meet you, Keith


----------



## ncfisherman45 (Feb 9, 2013)

I would take the drive to apache. they are catching flounder, sheep head, black drum and a few Spanish. the mullet is running in the surf. the best pier to fish at the beach. they have landing nets to get the fish on the pier. very fisherman friendly and they have restrooms on the pier.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

they also have a designated king area with a live bait tank.


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

What are the hours for Springmaid and Apache? I plan on trying to check them out.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

apache is 6am-12pm..


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Slayer you just need to start an apache thread about how great it is, Springmaid Keith, I might make it down there this fall, if I am I plan to come out on springmaid and check it out


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Springmaid pier is also 6am to midnight (and free parking)....gotcha Slayer, you didn't tell him about the fee to get into Apache. Both piers are great, Keith


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Fished at Garden City Pier last night from about 8pm-1am. Caught a good mess of whiting, saw 1 small pomp caught, couple nice sharks hooked, a guy at the "T" was catching ribbonfish back to back, no small sharks to deal with. Cleaned 14 fish this morning, back at it tonight.


----------



## SearayFisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Here's a picture, some of them were good size.


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> Springmaid pier is also 6am to midnight (and free parking)....gotcha Slayer, you didn't tell him about the fee to get into Apache. Both piers are great, Keith


 you forgot to tell them they have to park in the 3 story parking garage and lots of times on the 3rd level. and your subject to get your vehicle broken into. long way to haul your equipment.. cause fishermen are not a 1st class customer...


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

caught at apache today.. dan west a former kingfisher at springmaid. now fishing at apache because of all the changes they made.. also lisa Austin another former kinger of springmaid landed a 3rd of the season.. get ur hook on at apache pier......


----------



## ncfisherman45 (Feb 9, 2013)

good job dan and lisa. glad to see your catching kings again.. I don't think there has been one caught at springmaid since they screwed up the end of the pier.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Didn't they make it a tiki bar to


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

NC KingFisher said:


> Didn't they make it a tiki bar to


first of all congrats to Dan And Lisa( Hi Lisa & Lee) on the catch. Had 2 kings circleing at Springmaid, but didn't hit. Oh, yeah the pier now has a tiki bar, dance floor, stripper poles, In fact theres a total of 4 martinibars all along the pier. Some people have too much time on their hands, gossip like old women. 

Let's just fish & for those who prob believe what I said about the tiki bar, etc, its not true , Can you believe it? SMpier is one of the favorites for regulars& locals. This forum is for fishing reports, tired of personal vendettta attacks, we all share the same ocean. wish you guys would knock it off, but I know you won't.

I'd like to thank 2 forum members I met today who came to meet me, hope you had a good time! fish on, everyone ,share your sport and dont be negative. Shut up & fish! Keith


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Some people just like to B---ch Keith I will send you a message when I will be coming down probably in 2 weeks


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> first of all congrats to Dan And Lisa( Hi Lisa & Lee) on the catch. Had 2 kings circleing at Springmaid, but didn't hit. Oh, yeah the pier now has a tiki bar, dance floor, stripper poles, In fact theres a total of 4 martinibars all along the pier. Some people have too much time on their hands, gossip like old women.
> 
> Let's just fish & for those who prob believe what I said about the tiki bar, etc, its not true , Can you believe it? SMpier is one of the favorites for regulars& locals. This forum is for fishing reports, tired of personal vendettta attacks, we all share the same ocean. wish you guys would knock it off, but I know you won't.
> 
> I'd like to thank 2 forum members I met today who came to meet me, hope you had a good time! fish on, everyone ,share your sport and dont be negative. Shut up & fish! Keith


I've got a good reason to come now stripper poles lol. I wasn't sure, I'd heard rumors about it and wasn't sure


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

ncfisherman45 said:


> good job dan and lisa. glad to see your catching kings again.. I don't think there has been one caught at springmaid since they screwed up the end of the pier.


good job Dan&Lisa, Remember, share your sport & introduce the king mack rig to people at Apache or where ever you are who are interested, & to you nc45, the end of the pier, not screwed up, just no rope and bait tank. There are more bottom fishermen(women) then KingMack . And I know you'll want to make a comment. Don't bother if you want my response. Anyone who has been following these gossip posts feel free to send a personal message to me. Im here for the forum...FISHING FORUM for the entire GrandStrand of SC


----------



## slayer54 (Jan 22, 2013)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> good job Dan&Lisa, Remember, share your sport & introduce the king mack rig to people at Apache or where ever you are who are interested, & to you nc45, the end of the pier, not screwed up, just no rope and bait tank. There are more bottom fishermen(women) then KingMack . And I know you'll want to make a comment. Don't bother if you want my response. Anyone who has been following these gossip posts feel free to send a personal message to me. Im here for the forum...FISHING FORUM for the entire GrandStrand of SC


 of course you have more bottom fishermen now... management run all the kingfishermen away....duh....


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

*congrats*



slayer54 said:


> of course you have more bottom fishermen now... management run all the kingfishermen away....duh....


hey slayer , i've talked to many people who are on this forum , introd myself, and have made many friends since I've joined this forum you're name has come up everytime, I have no problem with you except your atttitude & I'm sure we'd get along otherwise. So Congrats on your new name that starts with the first letter "A". Just so you know, I dont call you anything but slayer

Rude dog,feel free to delete this if you realy think its neccesary, thank you , keith


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Keith
I don't think he get along with anyone,including himself.


----------



## ncfisherman45 (Feb 9, 2013)

looks like slayer has rattled a few nerves.. however a lot that he has said is true. I fished springmaid for many years and I have seen first hand of things that have gone on at that pier. it is a tourist pier. it used to be a local pier. at one time they had over 350 season pass holders and most were locals. now maybe 75 pass holders. people there have got fed up with the way they they are treated and left and went to other piers. the tourist go there with one thing on their mind and that is to catch the biggest shark they can. I agree about promoting fishing but springmaid keith is trying to promote springmaid. a lot of the locals have moved on to other piers for good reasons. fishing is a great way to relax and enjoy yourself. cant enjoy yourself untangling lines all day with tourist...


----------



## tonyg89 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have not fished springmaid, but I regularly fish apache since im less than 2 minutes from it, I have had some problems this year with tourists fishing for sharks as well. In horry county its illegal to shark fish. I understand that sometimes they grab your bait or even a fish your reeling in but when there is someone throwing a fish head out on 80lb test they arent trying to catch a flounder. I have told the pier management numerous times when people are trying to shark fish and I have yet to see something done about it. Im not going to stop fishing apache just because of this because i know that when all is said and done every pier wants to make money and tourists=$$$$$


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

God I just love pier bashing between two rivals,,, yea we had two piers up here right down the beach from each other and lordy you should have heard the trash talking between them, some true most just trash but it didn't help either pier.

Folks, lets keep fishing in mind when reporting post and keep most of the trash in the can where it belongs.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

The guy didn't even ask about kings or pin rigging lol. He probably just wanted to catch some whiting and spot and have a nice day.

Instead the anit-springmaid circle**** started up again. Its sad to watch.


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Shooter said:


> God I just love pier bashing between two rivals,,, yea we had two piers up here right down the beach from each other and lordy you should have heard the trash talking between them, some true most just trash but it didn't help either pier.
> 
> Folks, lets keep fishing in mind when reporting post and keep most of the trash in the can where it belongs.


Thank you Shooter for your post, and remember everyone, Im promoting all piers along the grand strand & all surf reports. Thats what this forum is about, I've met most mangrs of the piers. I'm giving the Springmaid fishing reports , just like everyone else is giving the other pier reports, thank you, Keith


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

You got the right idea shooter


----------

